# Negative again.....



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi girls,
Yet another negative result, we've been tcc for 4 years so it didn't come as a great surprise but is hard to cope with just the same.  I just cried all day on Saturday.  That was my last month on Clomid and I guess the next step is IUI but we won't be able to afford that right away.  I just feel so sad, I guess I'm not the only one in this boat though?
Jx


----------



## Jan B (Jul 28, 2004)

HI Hun

So sorry to hear that you had another negative......
Keep your chin up...its not over yet hunnie.....

Jan xx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Jan,
Thanks for the support.  It's just such an emotional rollercoaster.  I know i'll feel better and ready to gear myself up for another month of trying soon but these couple of days are a real low point.
Good luck with your next round of IVF, I don't envy you there, if I think I'm on an emotional roller coaster, I can only imagine what you are going through.
Jx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

aww JED - So very sad to hear of your -ve hun.  We were 4 years ttc before Laura, so I know just how long those years feel.  We had IUI on the NHS - we had to pay for the lab, but not for all the nurses, injections etc, which brought the cost down to about £110 each time. We had IUI every other month.  
I had 10 or 11 IUI's with no successs - but my first IUI at the Lister resulted in a bio-chemical pregnancy (age is against me) - and I think they are excellent at it - timed my cycle really well. Where about's are you able to get to for txt?

I reallly really hope that IUI gives you your dream. HEaps and heaps of luck and positive thinking for you JED

Fee xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Fee,
4 years does seem like forever doesn't it!  I was on the NHS but long waiting list for IUI so decided to go private which is going to set us back financially but its something we both want so much - seems to have taken over our lives, I'm sure you know what I mean.  Is the Lister in London?  I'm currently undecided on a clinic, I know they all have different success rates.
Jx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Yes - the Lister is just on the north side of Battersea Bridge - on the road that leads up to Sloane Square (can't remember the name).

I've noticed that a girl called Tiff has just had an IUI success at the Lister!

Fee xx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Ta Fee,
I've just looked up their website, they hold open evenings which I think I'll go along to.  Thanks for the recommendation!

Jxx


----------



## raik (Oct 22, 2004)

i am so sorryt hear this and know how you feel


----------

